
Larry Ellison, George Lucas Join Billionaires in Charity Pledge - jamesbritt
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704017904575409193790337162.html?mod=googlenews_wsj
======
adrianwaj
So long as there is due-diligence on charities. I've heard stories of
charities banking most of their money and only using a small fraction of
what's given.

